# My first grow ............i use vertical



## Greenthumb9 (May 28, 2013)

Didn't knw that I was growing vertical until I had a better understanding of how to grow 
3000k
8 by 10 room 
co2 
2 hps 1 mh
Maylar


----------



## SweetestCheeba (May 28, 2013)

How the hell did u get your girls to grow from the ceiling?


----------



## Greenthumb9 (May 28, 2013)

Lol the pic is up side down sorry about that


----------



## AltarNation (May 28, 2013)

SweetestCheeba said:


> How the hell did u get your girls to grow from the ceiling?


Gives a whole new meaning to vertical grows!

Way to set the bar, OP!


----------



## SweetestCheeba (May 28, 2013)

Greenthumb9 said:


> Lol the pic is up side down sorry about that


Fuckin gorgeous man. So lush and green.


----------



## Greenthumb9 (May 28, 2013)

Day 39 super cheese and a few black widows


----------



## AltarNation (May 28, 2013)

Looks nice but please turn off the HID lighting and turn on a regular light for the pics, that banding is killing me. (A flash would really draw out the trichome sparkle too...)


----------



## Blue Dream (May 28, 2013)

getting pm unlocked dont mind me


----------



## Greenthumb9 (May 28, 2013)

Oops here sum with the light off


----------



## Greenthumb9 (May 29, 2013)

I'm on day 40 and I been running 13/11 lights Schedule how many more weeks do I have in a 8-9 week strain ?


----------



## SweetestCheeba (May 29, 2013)

Really 13/11. How does this work?


----------



## Greenthumb9 (May 29, 2013)

For the first 3 weeks of flowering I use 12/12 light Schedule and for the last 3 weeks I been using 13 on and 11 off noob I seen it on a form it helps put weight on your buds ...... I'm new at this so I'm just trying a few things out so I will have a better yield on my next grow


----------



## Gamberro (May 30, 2013)

That's only for sativa-dom's, from my snobby amount of experience. I know nothing about your genetics, but please keep that in mind as indica-dom actually is optimally the opposite, 11-13. Just a little something, but even if you aren't running the optimal lighting schedule per sé, don't freak out because you have a very nice garden and either way they will mature.

Plants look super yummy my brother, do your thing.

EDIT: I forgot to include my question. How is this vertical, exactly? It might just be the rotated pics confusing me, but what I see is just your typical field grow-- Which is fine, of course, just wanted to know how it fits into the vert category?


----------



## branbran420 (Sep 11, 2013)

the lights are hung vertical if that helps


----------

